# ER/ED Tech Interview



## LNL07 (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone know how ER tech interviews are supposed to work? What questions I'd ask? I know a few but I don't know if it'd be bad to have a long list of questions.... I'm super nervous right now. I don't want to mess this up.

I applied to another hospital and was put under consideration for 2 months along with 32 other applicants. I was just notified Friday that I was turned down for the position. Thursday night I put in an app. for another er tech job at a different hospital. They e-mailed me back the next morning asking me to call them about setting up a phone interview about my qualifications and opportunities they have. The phone interview will be Thursday. The tech job is full-time, a night shift-which is what I want. I'm on doctor's orders to get a overnight job ASAP. I have DSPS-delayed sleep phase syndrome.

I have my EMT license but no experience except for my EMT clinicals. We had to have 48 clinical hours done before the end of the semester. I did three(3) 16 hour shifts at a local hospital (didn't apply there because they aren't hiring any techs right now) in April '10. 11pm Saturday night into 3pm the next day. Then the next week, from 3pm on a Friday afternoon into 7am that Saturday morning and 11pm later that Saturday night into 3pm Easter Sunday. I had 35 patient contacts and performed CPR on 2 adults and on one child.

I don't have my driver's license yet-i get nervous when driving. I have been lifeguarding for 5 years now and am ready to quit. I'm 22 and won't start nursing school until fall 2013 and I'll have my BSN in nursing by spring 2016-it's an all-year around 3 yr. BSN program. I'm working on pre-reqs right now but am limited to only a few classes a semester until I can get an overnight job. Right now I work afternoon-night (2-10pm) 5 days a week. My BSN will luckily be night classes too.

I asked the HR dept. and they do phone interviews first and then if they want to go any further with an applicant, they do in-person interviews.

Hope to hear back from anyone soon. thank-you.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 7, 2011)

Above all else emphasize that you are a team player and give 3 strong examples of your teamwork and dedication.


They want to do you will do anything they need you to do without any attitude.


----------



## truetiger (Mar 7, 2011)

Hmm I'm from STL as well.....send me a PM as to where and maybe I can help you out.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 7, 2011)

truetiger said:


> Hmm I'm from STL as well.....send me a PM as to where and maybe I can help you out.




Let me guess, its Saint Anthonys? I know they have a few ER tech jobs open


----------



## LNL07 (Mar 7, 2011)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Let me guess, its Saint Anthonys? I know they have a few ER tech jobs open



No, it's not an SSM Hospital-which is what I want to work for. I checked their website anyways-they arn't hiring ER techs right now. But they do need paramedics.


----------



## Firemanfred55 (Mar 7, 2011)

Focus on all your strong points, let them know how passionate you are about the job/career field, and complement the hospital/company. (the best in their  field, leading in this or that)    
Good luck.
P.s make it seem as if you are planning to work for them for a long time. (life)


----------



## slb862 (Mar 7, 2011)

Remember to keep in mind they will ask about a weakness.  be honest.  Also smile while you are talking on the phone, they will notice that. A priority question...like: Which would you do first?  Put someone on the commode, EKG for a chest pain, or take someone to xray, because the nurse said so...  It wouldn't hurt to know a little history about the place you will be interviewing with.  Good Luck and I am sending positives for you and your adventures.


----------



## LNL07 (Mar 7, 2011)

slb862 said:


> Remember to keep in mind they will ask about a weakness.  be honest.  Also smile while you are talking on the phone, they will notice that. A priority question...like: Which would you do first?  Put someone on the commode, EKG for a chest pain, or take someone to xray, because the nurse said so...  It wouldn't hurt to know a little history about the place you will be interviewing with.  Good Luck and I am sending positives for you and your adventures.



What would I do first? EKG for chest pain (as long as the techs are allowed to that is). Are the questions supposed to be that easy?


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 7, 2011)

Come prepared with thoughtful answers as to your strengths and weaknesses. 

If they ask you about weaknesses, don't just tell them about your weaknesses - tell them about the action you've already started to remedy those problems. 

Reflect on stories you have that exemplify your ability to deal with difficult persons, coworkers, conflict, etc. Many interviewers nowadays specifically ask questions such as, "Tell me about a time you came up with innovative ideas to solve a problem..." and the last thing you want do is sit there blind-sided and slack-jawed desperately searching for a clean, neat, true scenario that shows such behavior. 

Research the company/org beforehand. Doing so will allow you to come up with thoughtful questions. "What kind of financial aid for education can I expect?".... "Are there opportunities to progress from/in this job?"... etc... Are they opening new facilities? Are you attracted to this job because of accolades the organization has received? 

An interview is not always just what they ask, it's what YOU ask.


----------



## clibb (Mar 8, 2011)

My ED interview was awesome. 

In the room there was a nurse and an ED Tech. It was nice because I could answer questions relating to the job he does and how we will have the same Scope of Practice. 

Best advice I can give you is to not BS them. Just be yourself, because that's who they want to figure out, you. To see if you handle situations accordingly. It's all about core values.


----------



## slb862 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, those questions are that easy.  You would be surprised what some people will answer.  The hard questions are: when they ask you about yourself, weakness and strength.  Goals for the future... and so on.  Don't take any question as simple or stupid.  They are not only listening to your answers but, watching your reactions.  Hope things go well.


----------



## LNL07 (Mar 10, 2011)

So apparently we don't do blood draws, ekg, stuff like that. they said the phlebotomy techs do that-i'm guessing medics? there is no additional training=[. I will shadow until I feel comfortable with doing things on my own. pay is $9.69 an hour. shift differential is 75 cents for evening shift, 75 cents for night shift, and $1 for weekends. that sounds cheap but better than what I make now. Do those sound about right? we get discounted scrubs from the hospital. Shifts are from 7pm-7am. there are regular benefits and a 403b plan. they are not a teaching hospital. They said they'll pass all my info to the hiring manager and I should hear back by next Thursday-hopefully...:unsure:


----------



## Wyoming Medic (Mar 10, 2011)

Just remember that working in an ER is a lot different than being ambulance based.  

The key difference they will want to know is your understanding of teamwork.  On an ambulance, you are essentially a self sustained unit who only has to play nice with your partner.

In an ER, there is a rather diverse hierarchy starting with the charge nurse for the shift and working their way down to the new tech (you).  You have to learn how not to overstep your bounds, but appear willing to learn and expand your qualifications.  This can be a difficult task, trust me.

You will probably run into some confusion about EMTs or a complete and total hatred towards them.  This is very common and must be taken with a grain of salt.  Instead of taking it personally, work hard and show them you can handle the job and are a reliable team member.

Understand that you will be the worm (or whatever condescending term you want) and that you will get dumped on.  But don't allow them to run you over.  Know what is expected of you and be good at it, but don't let them treat you like a POS.  Some of them will try.  They like to push limits and want to see what they can get away with.

And above all, LEARN!!!  If you have done your duties and there is an interesting procedure/trauma/code going on, stand quietly at the back of the room and watch.  Absorb like a sponge.  A quiet, efficient sponge.

Those are my best pearls of wisdom.  Good luck and enjoy it.

WM


----------



## calebsheltonmed23 (Mar 11, 2011)

LNL07 said:


> So apparently we don't do blood draws, ekg, stuff like that. they said the phlebotomy techs do that-i'm guessing medics? there is no additional training=[. I will shadow until I feel comfortable with doing things on my own. pay is $9.69 an hour. shift differential is 75 cents for evening shift, 75 cents for night shift, and $1 for weekends. that sounds cheap but better than what I make now. Do those sound about right? we get discounted scrubs from the hospital. Shifts are from 7pm-7am. there are regular benefits and a 403b plan. they are not a teaching hospital. They said they'll pass all my info to the hiring manager and I should hear back by next Thursday-hopefully...:unsure:



Yeah that's pretty standard for MO, sadly.  The pay sucks, but it is rewarding!  The $1 extra for weekends is new to me, but that may be because it's a huge city.  Good luck with your job, I hope you get it!


----------

